# Top 10 Giant Dog Breeds



## Petguide.com

​



> There are times when bigger is better. And that’s definitely the case when it come to these giant dog breeds. There’s so much more to love!
> 
> The 'upside' to owning a big breed of dog is that you’ll be walking with a pooch that isn’t easily intimidated by new faces and is therefore comfortable if not outright blasé when it comes to meeting other animals and strangers. Another plus: big dogs are not known for their athleticism meaning his exercise needs can usually be met with a couple of nice walks each day. And if you’re thinking you’d like a couch companion who appreciates the words 'down time', this is the boy for you. Lanky, leggy and happy to just hang with their people, these Top 10 Giant Dog Breeds measure their height in feet versus inches and prove great things really do come in big packages.


Read more about the Top 10 Giant Dog Breeds at PetGuide.com.


----------

